
Google rewards reputable reporting more than left-wing politics - ariwilson
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/06/08/google-rewards-reputable-reporting-more-than-left-wing-politics
======
kangnkodos
Out of the 100 largest newspapers, 57 endorsed Clinton, and 2 endorsed Trump.
The world of large, reputable news sources is slanted towards the left. Google
aggregates these news sources, so of course it will also be slanted towards
the left. There's no way out of this for Google.

~~~
aklemm
Are newspapers supposed to endorse the same as the public votes? I would say
57-2 is about what I would expect when a bunch of educated, and engaged
citizens set out to determine if Trump should be President. Seriously, not
supporting Trump is no indication that you slant left. It means you know
incompetence, fraud, demagoguery, and disaster when you see it.

